# 2.7T MPG/ MPT?



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

Out of curiosity, what kind of mileage are people seeing after break-in with the AR and 2.7T. How many miles per tank?
I'm thinking of buying one...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T MPG/ MPT? (rbeamis)*

Not too sure about mpg.. but my mom has one and she loves it. Are you getting a used one?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T MPG/ MPT? (GaTeIg)*

depends on the type of driving... i guess i'd average 250-300 miles/tank with normal driving... 
usual average (mostly around town) is like 16mpg. the allroad is NOT a hugely efficient car.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T MPG/ MPT? (bhb399mm)*

16?! The Gas Touareg gets 16 for cryin out loud! I'm going to have to re-think this if that's all the better fuel mileage I can expect...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T MPG/ MPT? (rbeamis)*

well keep in mind i'm chipped and drive fairly hard. on the highway you can expect around 25mpg at around 70mph


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

most of the cars, i mean in a same class, get very similar mpg, and whay would 2 mpg more or less make a diff in picking a car, plus it s not like 1g of gas cost $5, and if u can afford audi u shoul be able to afford gas, u wanna play u got to pay .


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (alpina5)*

My wife gets 22 mpg combined driving in the allroad...but she shifts at 2500 rpms; do the turbos even spin that low?
Its not bad gas mileage IMO...my Benz gets 14 and my truck gets 15 !


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Well, the thing is, I'm looking for a replacement for my FWD Passat VR6 which doesn't do too badly on the mileage but is parked this time of the year forcing my to drive my wife's Toyota truck which gets about 20MPG (still better than at least one Allroad on this forum). I'm not expecting to get better with a gas engine and AWD, so I'd expect to take a 2 MPG hit all other things being equal. 
BUT I also was thinking it'd be nice to have the variable height adjusting suspension so I wouldn't have to plow snow with it. The only three VWAG vehicles I know of that do that are the Allroad, Phaeton, and the Touareg. The Phaeton (and A8) is out cause it's just not what I'm looking for nor is it in my price range. The Touareg is probably out, it's what I'm looking for if it's TDI, but it's really pushing my price range and I'm still seeing reliability issues on the forum, so I was looking at the Allroad. 
The TDI Touareg is getting about what I get in my Passat for mileage -big plus. Fuel efficiency isn't a matter of money for me as much as it's a matter of my voting with my wallet. I'll not buy something today that guzzles fuel like it was made in 1979. What ever happened to progress?
I'm also considering the A4 Avant (or sedan) AWD 3.2 MT. I'd expect to take only a minor hit on the MPG and it's so much more car than what I've got now...
Decisions.... Decisions...









_Modified by rbeamis at 8:59 PM 12-8-2005_


_Modified by rbeamis at 9:48 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (rbeamis)*

you could also consider a passat 4Motion avant .. no air suspension, but a very capable car.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_you could also consider a passat 4Motion avant .. no air suspension, but a very capable car. 

I think I'm ready to move up to the next level... It's Audi time for me.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I see the numbers being posted on Audi's web site for the new A6 3.2 (255 HP) AWD are 19/26 MPG. I could live with that I think. Anyone remember what their window stickers said their mileage would be?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (rbeamis)*

2.7T Tip: 16/21-23 .. .something like that


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

We are about 15/24. Not the best of mileage.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (993)*

When it is empty, I fill it up. Then pay the bill once a month. I don't calculate, I don't care. However, I would say 19 mpg avg.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

19mpg average is very good.. i would love to get that. must be going alot ow highway driving?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

ya, lot of highway use BUT not many, 28k on an '01.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

interesting.. well i definitely don't drive mine as efficiently as i should.. being chipped will do that


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Tiptronic. Think if I had a 6 MT, my milage would be worse. My right foot would be a lot heavier. I was just getting tired of shifting. Though at times I wish it were a six (seams the times are increasing). It feels like a loss of control (it is). Can really feel the spool time in combination with the tip hesitation. And yes driving in this manor does affect the mpg, considerably. But I did note that the mpg doesn't matter to me (maybe in the conservation sense, but not $$$). Please don't get me wrong here either I would much rather pay less than more.


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

02 2.7t 53,000 Tiptronic
I get about 320+ miles per tank with mostly highway miles.


----------

